# Band Tying Jig



## DRiley (Jun 3, 2012)

Some of you have already seen my jig design. I've recently found a way to make it adjustable for pouch size, length. My first holes were drilled 2" from the end of one arm of the clamp. If you drill a second hole 1 1/2" from the end on the other arm and pull the cover off the first arm to enlarge that hole. Now you can mix & match which hole to use for the distance between clamps you want. From a 'Rock Star' to a BB pouch.


----------



## M.F (Jul 10, 2014)

That looks great Dick :thumbsup:. I will definetly try this. Thanks


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

So cool, you've really thought tis out!


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

Yeah that is super cool DRiley!! I love that it does the task that it was meant to do very well, but it's simplicity and portability takes it over the top.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for showing 
Cheers


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

That my friend is just so cool...Yes my friend thank you for sharing..I love the little jig you sent me...Thank you again~AKAOldmiser


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I like how these are so light and portable. Great for bug out bags. Nice work Mr. D Riley


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Very simple yet very effective.


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

Very well designed!


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

Nice designing. Keeping it simple. I like it.


----------

